# Haircuts



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This is in response to Mugsy's haircut (which by the way is really adorable). Let's see some long/short comparison pictures.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I love this pic of Gryff. I would keep him EXACTLY like that his whole life. I swear, he looks just like a stuffed animal. My kids just ooohed and ahhed over him for the last few mins. Telling me "go back, go back".


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tritia. Here are a few others from that photo session. The best thing about his haircuts is that he is really soft and smells like baby powder.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't put him down, and I'd be kissin' all over that pup like there was no tomorrow! My heart literally beats faster when I look at that face. No kidding! He's just PERFECTLY ADORABLE!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy, he's adorable. He looks like a cute little stuffed aniimal. I just love how soft they are after a haircut.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

The "Before and After" pictures speak for themselves!

The groomer evidently could not follow the diagrams and/or the pictures I provided with the "trim" we were hoping for. I STILL can't figure out what the heck she was doing with Molly's head...my hub said she probably kept saying, "Ooops...gotta' even it out here...oopsie...here, too...uh,oh...oh, what the heck...oh, they won't notice!" DUH!

So...we're learning to do it ourselves!

sigh...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are pictures before and after Brady's first haircut.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, I know that dog! Oh, no wait, that's Brady!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I know Ivy, it is scary how much they look alike in their first haircut photos. I have to tell you, Gryff is one handsome boy!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi, before, after and now


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Michelle,

Gorgeous, gorgeous-er, gorgeous-est!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

In that middle picture Kodi's head and body don't seem to match! Still, what a cutie. I can't tell which picture I like the best.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, that's why I didn't recognize him. He was all head and a little skinny body with hardly any hair. Agesin pics 5 mos, 7 mos and now at 2-1/2 yrs. The only difference is now I cut his bangs.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I definitely think Molly looks better in the after picture!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Moko said:


> The "Before and After" pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> The groomer evidently could not follow the diagrams and/or the pictures I provided with the "trim" we were hoping for. I STILL can't figure out what the heck she was doing with Molly's head...my hub said she probably kept saying, "Ooops...gotta' even it out here...oopsie...here, too...uh,oh...oh, what the heck...oh, they won't notice!" DUH!
> 
> ...


Maureen,

That first picture of Moko looks like a Hav wearing a sheep costumeound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki's short do*

This is Riki in a short do. I did this one myself as the first time he looked like a poodle. This time I cut his ears, I won't do that again!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> This is Riki in a short do. I did this one myself as the first time he looked like a poodle. This time I cut his ears, I won't do that again!


Linda,
I actually love Riki's short haircut . Thanks for sharing.

Here's a link to Hank's before and after

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hank is one handsome dog!*

Wow. He is really good looking! Before and after.

Mostly little boys were upset with Riki's updo when he had long hair. Girls always think Riki is a girl, so they don't care.

Linda


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's so much nicer being able to see Hank's eyes. They are so wonderfully expressive. I'm sure he likes it better too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

These are all great...I think I like the short haircut better on all of them. And now I see the ticking on Molly that someone referred to in my earlier thread with the new pics of Cricket. Maureen, did she always have the ticking, and was it obvious when her hair was longer? I think Cricket might end up being a little chocolate dalmation!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Molly's back and belly were completely white when she was a wee pup! But gradually, she began to develop those dalmation spots...and they kept on coming! With her hair longer, it just looks like salt-and-pepper, but when she's cut...boy! Does she have ALOT of spots! Her hair really does get prettier and prettier all the time...the texture, though, has gone from straight and silky, to coarse and wavy...and THICK!



trueblue said:


> These are all great...I think I like the short haircut better on all of them. And now I see the ticking on Molly that someone referred to in my earlier thread with the new pics of Cricket. Maureen, did she always have the ticking, and was it obvious when her hair was longer? I think Cricket might end up being a little chocolate dalmation!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's Cooper with a short cut and a little longer. I'd really like to try the cording, but I just can't commit to the drying time involved.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Here's Cooper with a short cut and a little longer. I'd really like to try the cording, but I just can't commit to the drying time involved.
> 
> Beverly


Why not just let his tail cord then? that would look pretty cool! 

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - Kara you are too funny - I can't imagine just seeing cords on the tail.

Beverly, I adore the way Cooper looks now - such a cute guy.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL. dont just cord the tail! but if u do... take some pictures =)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

You guys are funny 

I used to have a wonderful horse whose tail would turn itself into "ropes". It was beautiful when I brushed it out for a show, clear to the ground and full and wavy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Moko, Vinny's coat has turned to coarse and thick too. He has some white hairs that look like my old gray coarse hairs, lol. Do you know if there is any conditioner that can make him look silky again? He is so "bushy" looking.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Conditioner...*

I've tried everything. Some dogs just have a more cotton candy texture. My Riki does. People think he is fat, and then they feel his ribs.
Daisy has a smooth baby puppy coat, as a matter of fact, because she has bigger ears and is tiny, everyone thinks she IS a puppy.

I feed them raw food for the calcium, give them omega 6 oils for good coat, and use really nice products. One day as an experiment, I used my hair smoother electric device on Riki. He looked beautiful, like he did as a puppy...but I am sure it isn't good for his coat. I think sometimes groomers do it for the show dogs. They are supposed to look happy go lucky and not groomed...but they won't let you touch the dogs and I think they use all sorts of hairsprays, powder, and heated straighteners to get that perfect look we think our dogs should have naturally!

Then again, some dogs just are born with that silky silky coat. If you read the origins of the breed though, you will see the original dogs had curly wavy and thick coats.

Linda

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*corded dogs*

The down side of the corded dog...how do you give them doggy massages or pet them? It isn't the same.

I have a friend with a beautiful corded dog. She has to hold the cords up with rubber bands over the rear so she can go to the bathroom. It is a lot of work.

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*velvet short coats*

Well, one thing I do like about our new short cuts is the dogs feel like velvet. Different kinds of velvet each. Riki's thicker coat is velvet deluxe, and Daisy's softer hair is silk velvet. I love to run my face over their back and give them zillions of kisses. And I am not hurting them with our daily combing.

Linda


----------

